# needs second opinion deflated corn snake eggs



## FoxaBilly (May 13, 2014)

we are using an incubator. Humidity is slightly over 90% and temps are controlled with mini stat and are at 29c, highest have been 31c. 
There were veins 3 days after hatching, they will be 1 week old tomorow. I will candel tonight also to get correct records of veins and duds. Do you think they are allright, or not? I dont want to add more water in fear of drowning the embryos. I have tried laying damp kitchen roll to the center tub, for one day, but no avail. Can anyone give me some advice?

also, mum was young and this was her first clutch.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

They look dehydrated.

Was the substrate they're on dry i.e. has it taken moisture from the eggs?


----------



## FoxaBilly (May 13, 2014)

They are on cocofiber, I've also laid damp kitchen towel ontop of them


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Never used that, so I couldn't tell you. I always used dampened vermiculite.

Was it dampened before use, or is it absorbing moisture from the eggs?


----------



## FoxaBilly (May 13, 2014)

It was damp firstly but not as damp as it was so ive been misting around the eggs regularly. And dont have any money till payday so cant buy vermiculite any time soon.


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

hey billy.

How are the eggs looking now, any improvement......keep us posted mate.



good luck..........steve


----------



## FoxaBilly (May 13, 2014)

baitman said:


> hey billy.
> 
> How are the eggs looking now, any improvement......keep us posted mate.
> 
> ...


Hi steve. Unfortunatly all the eggs went mouldy, so we disposed of them. May have been that the mum was very young.


----------

